# 3 wt or an 8 wt



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

So you have a 5 and a 6 wt. What would you get next a 3 wt or an 8 wt for fishing in Ohio? If you have both, which do you find grabbing more on your way out to your fishing spot?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I own:
1 - 2wt
4 - 3wt
2 - 3/4wt
1 - 4wt
1 - 5wt
1 - 5/6wt
1 - 6wt
1 - 8wt
1 - 8wt switch (10/11 single hand rod line for overhead casting)

(may have missed a couple in the count)

The 3wt rods are my go-to rods and a 3wt is always behind my truck seat.
I fish the 2wt quite a bit, rarely fish anything heavier with the exception of the Ohio river trips where the 8wt or the switch rod gets used.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Of those two, I'd pick the 3wt. This spring for bass / trout / 'gill fishing, so far, I have only grabbed the 000wt - and below are my choices:
[/COLOR] 
1 000wt
1 1wt
2 2wt
3 3wt
2 4wt
2 5wt
1 6wt
1 7wt

I do believe the 7wt has only seen water once. I've never felt under gunned for anything in Ohio with a 5wt. Think of the rod weight as the ability to CAST bigger and bigger flies, not the ability to catch bigger and bigger fish. This, of course, is also variant upon the action of the rod. A faster rod will pick up the line quicker / easier for long casts or chunky flies, but a slower rod will load with lighter / less line for shorter more precision casts. Right tool for the right job I guess...


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

1 3wgt
2 4wt
1 5wgt
1 6wgt
1 10 ft 7wgt for Steelhead
1 8 wgt 
1 9 wgt salt water and salmon
1 10 wgt Saltwater

I use the 4 wgt the most. Nice Winston rod. I moved the 3 wgt to NY so I don't have to pack gear all the time when I travel.
5 and 6 for local river and pond fishing.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

1 4wt
1 6wt
1 8wt
1 10wt

The 10wt is my musky rod. The 4 is my pond and creek rod. The 6 is my river rod. The 8 never really sees the light of day. I really want a 2wt soon though.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, here's my list:

7'9" 3wt
9' 5wt
9'6" 7wt
9' 9wt
7'10" 10wt

I use my 3wt a lot for panfish and for WV small stream trout. My 5wt and 7wt see the most action. The 9wt and 10wt I have for casting huge bass topwaters and musky flies that go over 12" long. The 7wt is my go-to stream rod for the Hocking because I can handle everything from tiny carp flies to big weighted bass flies on it. I think it depends on what kind of fishing you want to do. If you are going to be tossing small flies on lighter tippets, go with the 3wt over the 8wt. If you want to be able to more comfortably cast large flies for 4+ hours on the water, go with a heavier rod. Speaking from experience, trying to cast big flies on undersized gear for it will make you work way too hard to make basic casts. I can cast most of my bass topwaters on my 5wt, but it's work. I can use the 7wt or 9wt and it's like casting a #14 dry fly on a 3wt, it's more effortless. I know guys like using UL fly gear, like sbreech, but if his 000wt took one glance at my bass box it would break in 3 places.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> So you have a 5 and a 6 wt. What would you get next a 3 wt or an 8 wt for fishing in Ohio? If you have both, which do you find grabbing more on your way out to your fishing spot?


I'd say it depends on what species your are planning on targeting the most. If you plan on fishing for pike, carp or chucking big flies for large mouth, get the 8 wt. If you will target more panfish and trout get the 3 wt.

or......... just get both, you will eventually anyway 

I have a 3, 6, 7 (10ft) and 8. I use the 6 and 7 the most for steelhead, carp and smallies but here and there I like to hit some small creeks with the 3.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I know guys like using UL fly gear, like sbreech, but if his 000wt took one glance at my bass box it would break in 3 places.


That's what the 3wt is for.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

sbreech said:


> That's what the 3wt is for.


Stopped by a farm pond this morning. Strung the 8'6" Ross 3wt, tied on a #8 popper and it didn't take long to hook a small (12-14") bass.








(My next rod will probably be a 1wt.)


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I think I adhere more to the fly and water condition being the factors in choosing the weight versus the fish targeted. I am learning more and more that most fish do not require a large fly. I have more than the 5 and 6 weight I mentioned but offered those two as an example to get the conversation going.

I have the following:

6'6" 3wt fiberglass packrod (noodley)
8' 3/4wt fiberglass blank (need to build)
8'3" 4/5wt fiberglass (my goto)
7'6" 5wt fiberglass (fun rebuild)
8'6" 5/6wt fiberglass blank (need to build)
9' 6wt graphite x2 (never use)
8'6" 7wt fiberglass (hardly use)
8'6" 7/8wt fiberglass blank (need to build or get 2wt rod)

I have been pretty happy with the 5 wt so far in handling everything from panfish to feisty smallies type flies. I have kept the 7 and higher weights for potential steelhead trips but even still I have heard people use 6 and under weight rods to go after them (ill-advised?). Plus, the egg flies do not seem to be that big either. I actually have too many rods I think but this stupid sickness just takes over!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

This is a great question. I think an 8wt because I like fishing big flies, but it has to do with the angler. If you want to fish bass, salmon, steel, salt, maybe even light musky, get an 8. If your gonna fish panfish and trout, I would say get a 4wt. A 3 or down I consider a specialty tool because of the limited fly size that you can throw.
I think Imalt has a great example of a very efficient rod selection. He can fish the most range species with the fewest rods (thought that 8wt needs more use). One thing I do think is that traditionally fly fishing was not done as much for larger warmwater species like we can fish for here so many anglers (I think) have to many light rods. It is my bias because I don't fish light tackle much, but I can fish tiny streams with my 4wt so I don't need a light rod. 
Sbreech is the other side, I like 8wts and big flies, he likes small creeks and light rods. So once again 3wt or 8wt, all about what you like. But I may make fun at you for taking more than 5 seconds to land a bass, aren't bass anglers supposed to flip fish into the boat as soon as they are hooked.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

You definitely have your bases covered regarding rod selection. Good topic though.



ARReflections said:


> I have kept the 7 and higher weights for potential steelhead trips but even still I have heard people use 6 and under weight rods to go after them (ill-advised?). Plus, the egg flies do not seem to be that big either.


I've used a 6 a good amount of times for steelhead, mostly on Elk I noticed, but you're better off with a 7 or 8. You never know when you have to steer fish away from logs, etc. and overplaying the fish can be an issue if you're not keeping them. If you know what you're doing and know how to apply side pressure and whatnot a 6 will do fine, but it's not ideal. The biggest steelhead I ever caught was on my 6wt.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just cut to the chase and get both.


----------



## Genghis Jon (Jan 5, 2013)

I have an 8wt I use for Steelies, and a 3wt for PA trout. The 3wt makes those bigger browns and rainbows feel like river monsters!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a 8wt for Steelhead and a 5wt for everything else. 3wt will be next cuz it's not very sporting to get the bluegills on what I have. Still fun, but not very sporting.


----------

